# Goodbye R32



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Off work today ill, so it's given me a chance to mooch around the internet looking for a new car, because after 8 months of ownership yesterday (Sunday) saw goodbye to the R32.

It was an odd relationship and not one I was expecting to be so rewarding. From the outside the .:R looks like just another Golf, and in many ways it is... But, the R32 hides something no other Golf or car in its price category can compete with... traction!

The 4motion in that car is a joy, and with the ESP off it is such a competent beast. Power delivered as soon as you press the loud pedal, meaning it can leave many a car costing several thousands pounds more, slightly embarrassed! The noise it makes is incredible - you find yourself constantly pressing the noise and popping an overrun as often as possible, however on idle it is quiet as a mouse making it nice and discreet. It also has poise, balance, a feeling of solidity, and most of all practicality.

Would I recommend it? Hell yes - if you want a family hatch that is a cruiser, but can turn into a sporty animal when required, this is it.

*+ Plus Points*
Soundtrack
Power
Traction
Solid feel
Practicality
Residuals
Discreet looks

*- Minus Points*
Fuel consumption
Sometimes leaves you a little under whelmed because of its all round competency


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

So what's it going to be now then....?!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

8 months not that long to run the R32 Kev. Bored? Not getting enough usage.

I like the R32s I see about.

Are you trading it?

for...????

Now, are you selling that expensive push bike too?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I happened to catch the old TG review of the R32 yesterday (or was it Saturday?) - Clarkson loved it!!! It was up against the 130i and came out streaks ahead as an overall package. 

Good luck with finding the next one Kev


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> So what's it going to be now then....?!


Got a few ideas kicking about, but nothing concrete yet. I might just go without for a few months and then see what takes my fancy. 


garyc said:


> Bored? Not getting enough usage.


Bit of both really. It was just too good (if that doesn't sound silly). The amount of time I actually spent driving it, it left me a under whelmed. It did everything too well, and unless I was on long journeys it simply wasn't rewarding enough. I took a trip down to dorset with my doris the other weekend and it made me relaise what I'm missing when i just use it to commute and potter about. Due to my limited mileage per year, I need something a weeny bit more involving to get that 'buzz' day to day.


garyc said:


> Are you trading it?


Nope it went to a dealer for cash in the end - Â£500 less than I paid for it back in Oct, so not bad depreciation. 


garyc said:


> Now, are you selling that expensive push bike too?


Never! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R8 S-Line? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > So what's it going to be now then....?!
> ...


Kev,

Â£500 depreciation in 8 months, me thinks i need to get myself an R32 quickly. Only Judiths A4 Cab last year has held up that well on the depreciation front, all other motors have automotively raped me.

Can't wait to hear what you get next?? You only got 2 wheels now??


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Off work today ill, so it's given me a chance to mooch around the internet looking for a new car, because after 8 months of ownership yesterday (Sunday) saw goodbye to the R32.
> 
> It was an odd relationship and not one I was expecting to be so rewarding. From the outside the .:R looks like just another Golf, and in many ways it is... But, the R32 hides something no other Golf or car in its price category can compete with... traction!
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree with you more.
I think i mistook being underwhelmed with being bored with it.
I was kinda sad when i traded mine in, and i thought that the fuel consumption wasnt bad. Just a little more than my tt.

Still remember doing 168 mph past Michael Wood services at 4pm on Christmas Day when the roads were empty.
Not bad for a little hatchback.










Gone, but it'll be a while before my R32 is forgotten.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

much the same reason my 147gta went (including fuel consumption issues!). I never used it enough, and the sort of driving I did never warranted a need for it. There was just one occasion, when I went from south london to Scotland in a (very comfortable) day, that I realised what a fantastic mile eater it was, and how well cosseted you can be in a nice leather recaro!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Bit of both really. It was just too good (if that doesn't sound silly). The amount of time I actually spent driving it, it left me a under whelmed. It did everything too well, and unless I was on long journeys it simply wasn't rewarding enough. I took a trip down to direst with my doris the other weekend and it made me relaise what I'm missing when i just use it to commute and potter about. Due to my limited mileage per year, I need something a weeny bit more involving to get that 'buzz' day to day


Hmmmm similiar to my thoughts on the GTI, once the DSG novelty had worn off, And it was the DSG that was the main issue for me :?

How about a Spec-D Scoob :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Your Mrs is called Doris?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Get an Aygo loses Â£300 in the first year :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Get an S4. Loses bucketloads of cash. :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I know of a fella who sadly may have to sell his Sprint Blue 8P S3 only 2200 miles on the clock if you're interested


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nope it went to a dealer for cash in the end - Â£500 less than I paid for it back in Oct, so not bad depreciation.


What happened to the guy from NI then? If you got the same money from a dealer as the NI guy private sale then that's a very generous dealer, especially for a cash sale


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Your Mrs is called Doris?


Nope. 'Doris' is a slang term for your girlfriend/wife etc ... as well you know.



neil1003 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it went to a dealer for cash in the end - Â£500 less than I paid for it back in Oct, so not bad depreciation.
> ...


THIS VW specialist dealer/sourcer (they source for official VW dealers) ring me on sat and said he had a customer who wanted one ASAP. I said I had a chap (the irish guy) who had offered a certain amount, and he said he would match it! Who was I to argue, and it saved all the hassle of a private sale.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

So it wasn't the guy from Ireland who bought the R32 in the end then after all the lengthy discussion about CHAPS etc. :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Nice one


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If I didn't need a car for transport and had a parking space I think I might pass the time buying interesting bangers on ebay then moving them on after a bit.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> If I didn't need a car for transport and had a parking space I think I might pass the time buying interesting bangers on ebay then moving them on after a bit.


Good move - I've made money on the last 2 cars I've sold 8)


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you not going for that Mk2 TTR now?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Had a look back through the cars I lusted after in my youth, came across this Nove GTE:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0118610370



> lost the keys so now has to be started with a screw driver


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> lost the keys so now has to be started with a screw driver


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Bloody hell Kev :roll: :wink:

Looking forward to see what's next in the Powell garage 

James


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... and this morning it - as I had a sneaky suspicion it would - appeared on the VW used car sales site. It seems to have done 1500 miles since I sold it though, odd considering it's now only 50 or so miles down the road from me! 

http://www.volkswagen.net.r66.co.uk/car ... ype=Search

It's up for Â£22,995 - so considering I sold it to the broker for Â£20,500 they would have wanted to make a bit of a profit. I'm guessing they sold it to the dealer for about Â£21.5k, meaning the dealer has marked it up at a fair price when they have to take VAT on profit and more depreciation if it doesn't sell quickly into consideration.

I wonder if they have discovered the little scratch on the rear arch yet that I had forgotten about until the last minute and had to quickly cover up before it went!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ... and this morning it - as I had a sneaky suspicion it would - appeared on the VW used car sales site. It seems to have done 1500 miles since I sold it though, odd considering it's now only 50 or so miles down the road from me!
> 
> http://www.volkswagen.net.r66.co.uk/car ... ype=Search
> 
> ...


So how did you manage to cover the scratch then.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ... and this morning it - as I had a sneaky suspicion it would - appeared on the VW used car sales site. It seems to have done 1500 miles since I sold it though, odd considering it's now only 50 or so miles down the road from me!
> ...


A touch-up brush, a touch-up laquer brush, and a steady hand!

It wasn't perfect, but the scratch was very shallow, so it was just a case of filling it so it was invisible unless you knew it was there.


----------

